# Calling all custard lovers



## Viper_SA (13/6/18)

Hi,

So I have ordered a lot of custard concentrates, not knowing which ones are best. I threw together this blend, and unless steeping mellows it out a lot, it is overkill. Can see I'm not used to working with anything but tobaccos, lol. Anyone have any suggestions on the attached recipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (13/6/18)

Now thats allot of custard lol

I found this to be a winner of note if it comes to custard

Cap sugar cookie v2 8%
Inw biscuit 2.5%
Cap vinilla custard v2 4%
Cap sweet strawberry 2.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (13/6/18)

Cor said:


> Now thats allot of custard lol
> 
> I found this to be a winner of note if it comes to custard
> 
> ...



Pity I don't taste strawberry at all in vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (13/6/18)

Don't really play with custard all that much but my current favorite is inw custard and fa custard premium especially in combination 2% inw custard and 3% fa custard premium.
Steep time is amazing on these two 3days and they are ready. @Rude Rudi will be able to assist you better but know he loves inw custard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (13/6/18)

I've been enjoying Cap custard quite a bit. I wouldn't add the super sweet to your recipe. It's already going to be sweet and will sweeten even more with age.

Just my thoughts. Let us know how it goes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I have ordered a lot of custard concentrates, not knowing which ones are best. I threw together this blend, and unless steeping mellows it out a lot, it is overkill. Can see I'm not used to working with anything but tobaccos, lol. Anyone have any suggestions on the attached recipe?
> 
> View attachment 135327



Alas, there is so much going on here that it will be, to be frank, a muddled mess with so many flavours fighting with each other that mist of them will just roll over and die. 22% total flavouring is rather OTT...

What profile are you going for? A plain vanilla custard vape or something more complex?
If you want a plain, everyday Custard/brulee, try 3-2-1- Creme brulee - simple, easy, 3 ingredients. Drop the brulee to 1% if you do not want a brulee heavy mix...

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MrDeedz (18/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Alas, there is so much going on here that it will be, to be frank, a muddled mess with so many flavours fighting with each other that mist of them will just roll over and die. 22% total flavouring is rather OTT...
> 
> What profile are you going for? A plain vanilla custard vape or something more complex?
> If you want a plain, everyday Custard/brulee, try 3-2-1- Creme brulee - simple, easy, 3 ingredients. Drop the brulee to 1% if you do not want a brulee heavy mix...
> ...


@Rude Rudi I dont have INW Shisha Vanilla lol bleh! Which one you suggest I can use as a replacement, i only have these 4. Or should I not even attempt too replace ?


DIYFS Holy Vanilla
FA Vanilla Bourbon
TFA French Vanilla
TFA Vanilla Swirl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> @Rude Rudi I dont have INW Shisha Vanilla lol bleh! Which one you suggest I can use as a replacement, i only have these 4. Or should I not even attempt too replace ?
> 
> 
> DIYFS Holy Vanilla
> ...



You can sub with DIYFS Holy Vanilla at the same %. I suggest that you get INW Shisha Vanilla to bolster your vanilla arsenal.
See this notes from wh1skeyk1ng on it in his latest recipe:

_"This is not a strong or dark vanilla flavoring. At 1%, it provides a quite bit of body without bullying out other ingredients. I find it incredibly versatile, much like TFA Vanilla Swirl, yet I find this to be a little thicker and more concentrated. It's a great booster for the Custard, and adds another layer of depth to the gooey base. If you don't have this, TFA Vanilla Swirl at 2% should be an OK sub, but order yourself some of this because you're missing out on a fantastic ingredient."

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## MrDeedz (18/6/18)

@Viper_SA my current favorite Custard is an International juice made by Yami Vapor called Taruto. This juice is damn divine and so well balanced. Cotton killer though with the sugar but damn YUM.
I see Wayne Walker has a Clone DIY recipe of this if you would like to attempt. Will be trying this next month,

Taruto by Yami Vapor #REMIXMONTH

here --> Taruto

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Alas, there is so much going on here that it will be, to be frank, a muddled mess with so many flavours fighting with each other that mist of them will just roll over and die. 22% total flavouring is rather OTT...
> 
> What profile are you going for? A plain vanilla custard vape or something more complex?
> If you want a plain, everyday Custard/brulee, try 3-2-1- Creme brulee - simple, easy, 3 ingredients. Drop the brulee to 1% if you do not want a brulee heavy mix...
> ...



To be honest, I fell in love with Nostalgia Frosteez and it got me thinking about creating a sweet, smooth juice and I figured Custard would do the job. Long ago before I fell back on stinkies, someone shared a recipe that had 3 custards. but I cant remember what it was. Hence the bunch of different custards. Added the CAP Super Sweet because I want it super sweet, lol. I know 22% is quite high, which is why I asked opinions on simplifying the recipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> To be honest, I fell in love with Nostalgia Frosteez and it got me thinking about creating a sweet, smooth juice and I figured Custard would do the job. Long ago before I fell back on stinkies, someone shared a recipe that had 3 custards. but I cant remember what it was. Hence the bunch of different custards. Added the CAP Super Sweet because I want it super sweet, lol. I know 22% is quite high, which is why I asked opinions on simplifying the recipe



No problem - I strongly recommend INW Custard - far better than CAP, used at 1/2 the % and steeps in 3 to 5 days!!! Winner Winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (18/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> To be honest, I fell in love with Nostalgia Frosteez and it got me thinking about creating a sweet, smooth juice and I figured Custard would do the job. Long ago before I fell back on stinkies, someone shared a recipe that had 3 custards. but I cant remember what it was. Hence the bunch of different custards. Added the CAP Super Sweet because I want it super sweet, lol. I know 22% is quite high, which is why I asked opinions on simplifying the recipe


A Mate of mine has a Frostees DIY Recipe, Will get it for you in a day or 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/6/18)

@Rude Rudi so how would you simplify that without adding other concentrates I don't have, lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> @Viper_SA my current favorite Custard is an International juice made by Yami Vapor called Taruto. This juice is damn divine and so well balanced. Cotton killer though with the sugar but damn YUM.
> I see Wayne Walker has a Clone DIY recipe of this if you would like to attempt. Will be trying this next month,
> 
> Taruto by Yami Vapor #REMIXMONTH
> ...



@MrDeedz Agree - Taruto is divine!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hein510 (18/6/18)

Ive always been a custard lover, when working out a good custard the secret is to keep it as basic as possible. Time is the real secret when it comes to custard.

Try picking two custards instead of over doing it with 5 or 6 custards. 

choose sweet or not so that will decide if you gonna use sweetner or not. 

Decide what type of mouthfeel you want, get that with different creams and cheesecakes. 

then add the flavour you want, vanilla or strawberry or caramel etc. 

From there on its all gonna take time to develop, shake every couple of days, hot bath and breath it if its a bit harsh.

Try it every week and make notes of whats happening to it and then rework it after a couple of months according to the notes you made

Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/6/18)

Here is the thread --> Frosties
This juice tastes authentic and a real shake and vape (normally nothing is vapable for me straight away but this is!). Really amazing and must try if you're sick of all the lemon cereals (that taste like no cereal that I've ever tasted!)

(TFA) AP 1%
(FW) Yellow cake 2%
(FA) Cream fresh 1%
(FW) Hazelnut 1%
(FA) Marshmallow 1%
(FA) Meringue 2%
(CAP) Supersweet 1% (I used TFA Sweetener @2%)

Give it a mix and taste that tiger 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262/Frosted+Flakes+by+Shroomy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> @Rude Rudi so how would you simplify that without adding other concentrates I don't have, lol



Well, I would do (with what you have) the following basic custard. This is straight forward vanilla custard:

3% INW Custard
1% FA Vanilla Classic

But as @Hein510 said, first decide which profile you want to go for as there are tones of variations, etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/6/18)

I might just add 3% FW Dark Chocolate to that. .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I might just add 3% FW Dark Chocolate to that. .


So basically u wana make this LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (18/6/18)

Hein510 said:


> Ive always been a custard lover, when working out a good custard the secret is to keep it as basic as possible. Time is the real secret when it comes to custard.
> 
> Try picking two custards instead of over doing it with 5 or 6 custards.
> 
> ...



@Hein510 Here's a challenge for you. I love custard. I love coffee. But I've never come across a Coffee Custard. If you make it for me, I'll drive through from Yzerfontein to J/Joes to fetch it - and you'll be making history as the first Coffee Custard in my coffee research. You probably don't know about it as you said you've been AWOL, so have a lookey-look.

This thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125 shows which coffees I have. They haven't all been tried yet though. I also comment in this list about what the next review will be.

This thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/ provides links to all the reviews which I've done so far.

Up for the challenge?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (19/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Hein510 Here's a challenge for you. I love custard. I love coffee. But I've never come across a Coffee Custard. If you make it for me, I'll drive through from Yzerfontein to J/Joes to fetch it - and you'll be making history as the first Coffee Custard in my coffee research. You probably don't know about it as you said you've been AWOL, so have a lookey-look.
> 
> This thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125 shows which coffees I have. They haven't all been tried yet though. I also comment in this list about what the next review will be.
> 
> ...


If theres one dude I know who is a crazy Alchemist that can pull of a coffee custard would be That Vape Guy @BumbleBee lol,
Challenge accepted?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> If theres one dude I know who is a crazy Alchemist that can pull of a coffee custard would be That Vape Guy @BumbleBee lol,
> Challenge accepted?


I actually played with that idea a while ago, it was... interesting

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (19/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I actually played with that idea a while ago, it was... interesting


just say JEYES FLUID no need to be polite brother LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> just say JEYES FLUID no need to be polite brother LOL


I didn’t say it was bad, just different, the idea has merit

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

I wonder if creme brulee will not go better with coffee?

Shall try Tootall's creme brulee base (linked by @Rude Rudi above) with say 1.0% MF Coffee. My gut feel is one might need to fortify the coffee a bit. Maybe by adding 0.25 % FA Dark Bean Espresso. 

What do you peeps think?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/6/18)

Andre said:


> I wonder if creme brulee will not go better with coffee?
> 
> Shall try Tootall's creme brulee base (linked by @Rude Rudi above) with say 1.0% MF Coffee. My gut feel is one might need to fortify the coffee a bit. Maybe by adding 0.25 % FA Dark Bean Espresso.
> 
> What do you peeps think?



Yes, the brullee body and "oomph" may be the missing link...

You can try my creations, both of which I love. The Morning glory incorporates coffee and custard which is probably the vibe you are liiking for. 
Murky Daughters - A creamy and light vanilla ice cream adorned by a delicate splash of fresh coffee
Morning Glory - A stunning creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel and a touch of biscuit. Feel free to omit the biscuit if you prefer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, the brullee body and "oomph" may be the missing link...
> 
> You can try my creations, both of which I love. The Morning glory incorporates coffee and custard which is probably the vibe you are liiking for.
> Murky Daughters - A creamy and light vanilla ice cream adorned by a delicate splash of fresh coffee
> Morning Glory - A stunning creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel and a touch of biscuit. Feel free to omit the biscuit if you prefer.


Morning Glory is glorious, but too light for me in the coffee department. I added 1.0% MF Coffee - perfect for my taste now. Not much custard in there that I can see?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/6/18)

Andre said:


> Morning Glory is glorious, but too light for me in the coffee department. I added 1.0% MF Coffee - perfect for my taste now. Not much custard in there that I can see?



It has 2% INW Custard which is plenty but can perhaps adapt as follows:

6% (DFS) Cafe Napoleon Flavoring
3% (INW) Custard
1% (INW) Creme Brulee
2% (DFS) HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
2% (DFS) Holy Vanilla or 1% INW Shisha Vanilla

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> It has 2% INW Custard which is plenty but can perhaps adapt as follows:
> 
> 6% (DFS) Cafe Napoleon Flavoring
> 3% (INW) Custard
> ...


Lol, when I transferred the Morning Glory recipe to my calculator I left out the INW Custard @Rude Rudi! No wonder I could not see any custard!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

MrDeedz said:


> If theres one dude I know who is a crazy Alchemist that can pull of a coffee custard would be That Vape Guy @BumbleBee lol,
> Challenge accepted?



You're so right @MrDeedz ! Bumblebee's Machete has always been my favourite coffee! How about it @BumbleBee?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

